# Tenho medo de cachorro



## Istriano

Olá,
como se diz isso em espanhol?

_Tengo miedo de los perros. 
Tengo miedo a los perros.
Les tengo miedo a los perros.
Le tengo miedo a los perros.
_ 

Para mim, o mais fácil seria ''tengo miedo de los perros''
mas não sei se se fala assim.

Obrigado


----------



## muchas

tengo miedo a los perros (general)

tengo miedo de los perros viejos, sordos etc (característica especifica)


a gente se vê la globo rural camarada!!!


----------



## dexterciyo

Istriano said:


> Olá,
> como se diz isso em espanhol?
> 
> _Tengo miedo de los perros.
> Tengo miedo a los perros.
> Les tengo miedo a los perros.
> Le tengo miedo a los perros.
> _
> 
> Para mim, o mais fácil seria ''tengo miedo de los perros''
> mas não sei se se fala assim.
> 
> Obrigado


----------



## dexterciyo

muchas said:


> tengo miedo a los perros (general)
> 
> tengo miedo de los perros viejos, sordos etc (característica especifica)  *también puedes decir «tengo miedo a los perros viejos, sordos...*» *sin variar el significado*
> 
> 
> a gente se vê la globo rural camarada!!!


----------



## Aviador

Eu vejo aquí uma incoerência entre a frase da consulta e as traduçoes oferecidas.
O título do fio diz _tenho medo de cachorro_ o que para mim é uma frase incompleta, sem sentido próprio que não permite fazer uma tradução correta. Só teria sentido num contexto como o seguinte: _eu não tenho medo de cachorro nenhum_, cuja tradução ao espanhol seria _yo no tengo miedo de ningún cachorro (perro)_. Também teria sentido se _cachorro_ fosse o mome o a alcunha dalguém: _tenho medo de João_.
O portugês para _tengo miedo de los perros_ e semelhantes é _teho medo dos cães (cachorros)_.
Cual é a opinião de nossos amigos lusófonos?

Saludos.


----------



## zema

Aviador, no entiendo bien tu post. Pero se me ocurre que puede haber algún malentendido con los significados distintos de “cachorro” en portugués y español. 

  En Brasil, al menos, le llaman “_cachorro_” a cualquier perro, sin importar la edad. 
  Y en español le decimos “cachorro” al _filhote _de cualquier mamífero.

 ¿Puede ser eso?


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Aviador, no entiendo bien tu post. Pero se me ocurre que puede haber algún malentendido con los significados distintos de “cachorro” en portugués y español.
> 
> En Brasil, al menos, le llaman “_cachorro_” a cualquier perro, sin importar la edad.
> Y en español le decimos “cachorro” al _filhote _de cualquier mamífero.
> 
> ¿Puede ser eso?


 
Concordo com zema. Em Portugal, no entanto, '_cachorro_' habitualmente é só o filhote de cão, embora por vezes também se use em referência a cães maiores. Os filhotes dos outros mamíferos, no entanto, não são '_cachorros_'.


----------



## Aviador

Não. O que eu digo não tem relação específica com os significados dos termos _cão_ e _cachorro_ em Portugal e no Brasil (que eu conheço bem) mais com *a contrução da frase* _tenho medo de cachorro_ e seus significados, interpretaçoes e correção sintática de acordo ao que deduzimos que o consulente quer dizer:


Aviador said:


> [...]
> O título do fio diz _tenho medo de cachorro_  o que para mim é uma frase incompleta, sem sentido próprio que não  permite fazer uma tradução correta. Só teria sentido num contexto como o  seguinte: _eu não tenho medo de cachorro nenhum_, cuja tradução ao espanhol seria _yo no tengo miedo de ningún cachorro (perro)_. Também teria sentido se _cachorro_ fosse o mome o a alcunha dalguém: _tenho medo de João_.
> O portugês para _tengo miedo de los perros_ e semelhantes é _teho medo dos cães (cachorros)_.
> [...]


O significado reto de _tenho medo de cachorro_, sem tentar deduzir o interpretar subjetivamente o que o falante quer dizer, é que ele tem medo de alguém chamado _cachorro_, da mesma forma de _tenho medo de João_.
Se eu tivesse que dizer que eu sento recelo dos cães/cachorros en geral, diria _teho medo dos cães/cachorros._

Saludos.


----------



## zema

Ah, por el uso del singular en vez del plural. No me había dado cuenta,  pero es cierto, en español solemos usar el plural. En portugués supongo  que pueden usarse ambos, me acuerdo de Rita Lee cantando "_tenho medo de barata e avi_ã_o..."._


----------



## Carfer

Aviador said:


> Se eu tivesse que dizer que eu sento recelo dos cães/cachorros en geral, diria _teho medo dos cães/cachorros._


 
De facto, a forma mais comum de dizer, pelo menos cá, é _'tenho medo dos cães', _mas nada impede que se diga _'tenho medo de cão', _funcionando '_cão' _como uma categoria genérica.


----------



## englishmania

^Em português? Eu diria_ Tenho medo de cães_._ 
Tenho medo dos cães_ remete-me para um conjunto de cães em particular.
_Tenho medo de cão_ não me soa natural; parece a variante brasileira ou uma expressão fixa "medo de cão".
Sem ofensa, claro, só estou a dizer a forma como soam as expressões ao meu ouvido.


----------



## Audie

Aviador said:


> O significado reto de _tenho medo de cachorro_, sem tentar deduzir o interpretar subjetivamente o que o falante quer dizer, é que ele tem medo de alguém chamado _cachorro_, da mesma forma de _tenho medo de João_.
> Se eu tivesse que dizer que eu sento recelo dos cães/cachorros en geral, diria _teho medo dos cães/cachorros._


Aqui no Recife, com o sentido de ter medo de todo tipo de cachorro, pode se dizer '_te_n_ho medo de cães'_, mas acho que é uma frase um pouquinho de nada mais formal. O mais comum e natural na fala cotidiana é '_tenho medo de cachorro_', como está no título do fio. 


englishmania said:


> ^Em português? Eu diria_ Tenho medo de cães_._
> Tenho medo dos cães_ remete-me para um conjunto de cães em particular.
> _Tenho medo de cão_ não me soa natural; parece a variante brasileira ou uma expressão fixa "medo de cão".
> Sem ofensa, claro, só estou a dizer a forma como soam as expressões ao meu ouvido.


Concordo com você em boa parte. Só não entendi a expressão. Você não quis dizer '_medo d*o* cão_'?


----------



## englishmania

Não, apenas queria dizer que (a construção) me fez lembrar uma possível expressão (não que ela exista!), como "fome de leão".


----------



## Istriano

Para mim, _medo do cão _é _medo do diabo_.


----------



## Istriano

englishmania said:


> Não, apenas queria dizer que (a construção) me fez lembrar uma possível expressão (não que ela exista!), como "fome de leão".



É o velho assunto de

_amor da pátria, amor pela pátria, amor à pátria
atendimento do cliente, atendimento ao cliente
caça da raposa, caça à raposa_  [em espanhol sempre _caza de_ ]

Há quem diga que em espanhol se usa mais_ tengo miedo a algo/alguien_
porque assim se evita a interpretação atributiva [_miedo de perros = miedo canino_]. No entanto, em espanhol se usa só DE con caza (_caza del zorro = caça da/à raposa_).

Em português do Brasil já não se faz a diferença entre  _Comprou o carro do pai. (_O carro pertencia ao pai) e_ Comprou o carro ao pai. _(Foi o pai quem o vendeu), mas
em espanhol sim. No Centro Oeste, _Emprestou o carro do pai_ pode significar tanto _Emprestou _como _Tomou emprestado _(_Pai _como remetente, e não necessariamente como possuidor_)._
Infelizmente, os casos latinos (genitivo, dativo, acusativo) não deram certo em português e em espanhol, por isso há vários usos e interpretações._ 

_Então, com _amar a pátria_, _amar o Brasil _(acusativo), temos: _amor da pátria, amor do Brasil _(gentivo), _amor à pátria, amor ao Brasil _(dativo), _amor pela pátria, amor pelo Brasil (_ablativo).
Infelizmente, não temos o caso acusativo: _amor a pátria, amor o Brasil_.  O mais claro seria com _por_: _amor pelo Brasil._ Mas ninguém fala _caça pela raposa_. rs


----------



## Alentugano

Na língua de Istriano, cão é o capeta, o demo, e nada mais.


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> Para mim, _medo do cão _é _medo do diabo_.


Pra mim também. Mas existe na minha terra a expressão '_do cão_!'. Se a gente diz '_um medo/uma dor/uma fome do cão!_', quer dizer '_um medo/uma dor/uma fome enorme'._


----------



## Alentugano

Audierunt said:


> Se a gente diz '_um medo/uma dor/uma fome do cão!_', quer dizer '_um medo/uma dor/uma fome enorme'._


 
Também em Portugal. E há outras, como "vida de cão", que significa levar uma vida dura, difícil. Também usamos com sentido pejorativo para definir uma pessoa má, desprezível: "Aquele gajo é um cão!" A associação direta ao diabo é que não é comum por aqui, como é no Brasil.


----------



## Alandria

É que aqui no Brasil, de fato, "cão" significando cachorro é mais formal. 
Quando a palavra "cão" é usada na língua falada, ela significa o demônio.


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> É que aqui no Brasil, de fato, "cão" significando cachorro é mais formal.
> Quando a palavra "cão" é usada na língua falada, ela significa o demônio.



E cadela? Também é palavra "feia"?


----------



## Alandria

Alentugano said:


> E cadela? Também é palavra "feia"?



É sim. Pode significar "vadia", "puta".
Portanto, cuidado.


----------



## Audie

Alentugano said:


> Também em Portugal. E há outras, como "vida de cão", que significa levar uma vida dura, difícil. Também usamos com sentido pejorativo para definir uma pessoa má, desprezível: "Aquele gajo é um cão!" A associação direta ao diabo é que não é comum por aqui, como é no Brasil.


Sim, Alent, '_vida de cão_' aqui tem o mesmíssimo sentido e se refere ao animal mamífero. Mas eu me referia à expressão _'d*o* cão_', sendo este '_cão_' determinado, o diabo, acho eu. Talvez até devesse ser escrito com inicial maiúscula: '_uma fome d*o* Cão!_'


----------



## Alentugano

Audierunt said:


> Sim, Alent, '_vida de cão_' aqui tem o mesmíssimo sentido e se refere ao animal mamífero. Mas eu me referia à expressão _'d*o* cão_', sendo este '_cão_' determinado, o diabo, acho eu. Talvez até devesse ser escrito com inicial maiúscula: '_uma fome d*o* Cão!_'


 
_Vida do Cão_ não usamos por aqui, que eu saiba. Mas, vem cá, vocês nunca dizem _cão_ nem _cadela_ quando se referem aos animais? Nem mesmo _cãozinho_ ou _cadelinha_? É sempre _cachorro_ ou _cachorra_? A palavra _cachorra_ também não é lá muito simpática, ao menos para os meus ouvidos. Parece insulto, ou não?


----------



## Audie

Alentugano said:


> _Vida do Cão_ não usamos por aqui, que eu saiba.


Isso está deveras engraçado, Alent!  Não, '_vida d*o* cão/Cão_' também não existe por aqui, que eu saiba também. Falamos (é sempre com um sentido de interjeição e meio negativo também) '_uma fome do cão_!', '_uma dor do cão_!', '_mau humor do cão_!, talvez porque se refira ao diabo. E temos também a '_lei do cão_', que, pelo visto, deve ter também como "legislador" o próprio tinhoso. Vocês a conhecem?

Mas a '_vida_' é de '_cão_', de cachorro mesmo, vida dura, igualzinha à expressão de vocês aí.


Alentugano said:


> Mas, vem cá, vocês nunca dizem _cão_ nem _cadela_ quando se referem aos animais? Nem mesmo _cãozinho_ ou _cadelinha_? É sempre _cachorro_ ou _cachorra_? A palavra _cachorra_ também não é lá muito simpática, ao menos para os meus ouvidos. Parece insulto, ou não?


Eu diria que '_cão_' aparece mais na escrita. Sim, dizemos mais '_cachorro_' e '_cadela_'. Esta ('_cadela_'), portanto, pode ser empregada nos dois sentidos ('_fêmea do cão_' e '_mulher vadia_', como Alandria explicou). 
E '_cachorra_', geralmente, é empregado com o sentido de '_mulher devassa_'. 

Já os diminutivos, que brasileiro adora, são amplamente empregados com os animais: fala-se, sim, '_cachorrinho(a)_', '_cadelinha_', '_cãozinho_'... tudo muito... fofinho! 

Mas, a propósito, me lembrei da musiquinha de Kelly Key que chama o namorado de '_cachorrinho_'. Se fosse um homem chamando a amante de '_cachorrinha_', provavelmente teria havido protestos de todo mundo.


----------



## Alentugano

Com essa contribuição já fiquei esclarecido. Obrigado, Audierunt!


----------



## Kutz

Hola:

Yo lo traduciría, menos literalmente, como 

"Me dan miedo los perros"

que creo que es como más habitualmente lo usamos en castellano.

Axé!

K.


----------

